# Toshiba Tecra M10



## daeron (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been running KDE on 9.x-stable for several months without trouble on a Toshiba Tecra M10. The WiFi, sound, and 1280x800 resolution all been working without problem. Extra ACPI functionality sensing the lid-close event has popped up in a 9.1-stable update a week or so ago.

Only real problem was the initial install, the bios wouldn't allow an install CD to boot; I finally removed the drive and installed a base system on the drive elsewhere before putting the drive back in the Tecra. I always install without ports, sources, and docs; and then install current ports and sources via CTM; which the Tecra M10 was quite happy with once I got a base system onto the hard drive.

 For benefit of any FreeBSD laptop database my dmesg.boot is below, but I have excluded details of a new HDD and blanked-out my Mac-addresses.

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2013 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #0: Mon Feb 11 21:12:19 EST 2013
    [email]root@cirth.penrith.locale[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5870  @ 2.00GHz (1995.05-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6fd  Family = 0x6  Model = 0xf  Stepping = 13
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe39d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 2998558720 (2859 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <TOSHIB A0064   >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ctl: CAM Target Layer loaded
acpi0: <TOSHIB A0064> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, b7890000 (3) failed
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0xd808-0xd80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xcff8-0xcfff mem 0xff400000-0xff7fffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel GM45 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 131068k stolen memory
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xffc00000-0xffcfffff at device 2.1 on pci0
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.2> port 0xcf80-0xcf9f mem 0xff9e0000-0xff9fffff,0xff9df000-0xff9dffff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
uhci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0xcf60-0xcf7f irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0xcf40-0xcf5f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
usbus1 on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0xcf20-0xcf3f irq 19 at device 26.2 on pci0
usbus2 on uhci2
ehci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xff9dec00-0xff9defff irq 19 at device 26.7 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci0
hdac0: <Intel 82801I HDA Controller> mem 0xff9d8000-0xff9dbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
iwn0: <Intel WiFi Link 5100> mem 0xff8fe000-0xff8fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
uhci3: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x8fe0-0x8fff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus4 on uhci3
uhci4: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x8f80-0x8f9f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
usbus5 on uhci4
uhci5: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x8f60-0x8f7f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus6 on uhci5
ehci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xff9de800-0xff9debff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus7: EHCI version 1.0
usbus7 on ehci1
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
cbb0: <RF5C476 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 11.0 on pci5
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
pci5: <serial bus, FireWire> at device 11.1 (no driver attached)
pci5: <base peripheral, SD host controller> at device 11.2 (no driver attached)
pci5: <base peripheral> at device 11.3 (no driver attached)
pci5: <base peripheral> at device 11.4 (no driver attached)
pci5: <base peripheral> at device 11.5 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH9M SATA300 controller> port 0x8f58-0x8f5f,0x8f54-0x8f57,0x8f48-0x8f4f,0x8f44-0x8f47,0x8f30-0x8f3f,0x8f20-0x8f2f irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
atapci1: <Intel ICH9M SATA300 controller> port 0x8f18-0x8f1f,0x8f14-0x8f17,0x8f08-0x8f0f,0x8f04-0x8f07,0x8ef0-0x8eff,0x8ee0-0x8eef irq 21 at device 31.5 on pci0
ata4: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata5: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model GlidePoint, device ID 0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff,0xd0000-0xd0fff,0xd1000-0xd3fff,0xe8000-0xeffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ata0: <ATA channel> at port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 irq 14 on isa0
ata1: <ATA channel> at port 0x170-0x177,0x376 irq 15 on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC268 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC268 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC268 (Analog)> at nid 20 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC268 (Analog)> at nid 21 and 25 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Lucent/Agere Systems (0x1040) HDA CODEC> at cad 1 on hdac0
unknown: <Lucent/Agere Systems (0x1040) HDA CODEC Modem Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1 (no driver attached)
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus7: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <Intel> at usbus6
uhub6: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
ugen7.1: <Intel> at usbus7
uhub7: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ada0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0

SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
cd0 at ata3 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <TEAC DV-W28S-RT 7.0C> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
uhub7: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus7

ugen5.2: <vendor 0x08ff> at usbus5
wlan1: Ethernet address: 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
```


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 20, 2013)

```
pciconf -l4
```
output.


----------



## daeron (Mar 16, 2013)

`# pciconf -l -b`
`# pciconf -l -c`
`# pciconf -l -e`
`# pciconf -l -v`

http://pastebin.com/HcFvhzgm


----------



## daeron (Mar 16, 2013)

Note: the above `pciconf` is from a 9.2-stable built on Sat Feb 23 2013.

As far as power control, allowing a low battery event is a disaster after which it seems unresponsive and I've had to reboot. And *I* think once or twice the lid-down event lead to it freezing with a screen of rubbish (operating from KDE).


----------

